# Our beauty girl Pepper



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Our beauty girl Pepper passed away on Saturday 12th March late in the evening just prior to bedtime. She was 16 years, 7 months and 1 week old. (We got her when she was just 8 weeks old). She was in her bed, comby with her blanket and teddy and we were with her right the way through that final seizure. 
The last two days have been awful, we had her cremated today. The house seems so empty without her even though she has been sleeping lots lately anyway. 
We lost our Spice a few years ago and I know that time is a great healer but it doesnt feel like it at the moment.
Have lots of fun together now Pep and Spice together again. God bless, lots of love and kissies from mummy and daddy.xxxxx


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Shame our thoughts are with you....


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

So sad for you. They break your heart, like a death in the family.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Pepper sounds like she had a wonderful long life and I'm sure you have many wonderful memories of her to help you through this difficult time.


----------



## Bracken606 (Feb 9, 2011)

So sad for your loss, they take up such a lot of room in our hearts dont they.

A few years ago we tragically lost our Laborador Thai. Despite making sure he came from a really good bloodline (Drakeshead) and that he had wonderful hip and eye scores, he died at the far to young age of 6 to a terrible thing called Cannine Lupus that creates antibodies that attack the body’s own tissues and organs


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pepper*

Really am saddened to read about Pepper, but you must take comfort in the fact she had a long and comfrtable life. In time, another dog will tug at your heart strings I am sure.

Russell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I know how you are feeling,we have been through it a couple of times.We lost Sam the miniature schnauzer at the premature age of 8 and it was devastating. 

2 weeks later we had a new pup which helped to ease the pain and was the best thing we did,you can never replace your faithful friend but a new pup certainly takes your mind off the sad loss.

Have you thought of getting a new friend ?I know it's a bit early to think about it but from the way you talk about your pets it sounds like you have a good doggy home wasted


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Pepper had a good long life and a loving home. Your happy memories will hopefully see you through this awful time.

Pepper and Spice are now running free together.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

dave and Margaret


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you, I know just how it feels. 

Take comfort from the fact that Pepper is at peace, sadly you are left with the heartache. XXX


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So sad about Pepper but at least she did it in her own time and you didnt have that dreaded walk to the vets.
you will cry for weeks it is just like loosing a member of the family as they are with us for a long time and have been so faithful.
Our thoughts are with you
Love Mavis, Ray and Louis xx


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

16 is a marvellous age , well done for doing everything right.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Shame our thoughts are with you....


Thanks Clive for your kind message.

Dawn


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

clubman said:


> So sad for you. They break your heart, like a death in the family.


Hi Clubman, yes, that's what it feels like. Thanks for your message.
Pepandspice.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> Sorry for your loss. Pepper sounds like she had a wonderful long life and I'm sure you have many wonderful memories of her to help you through this difficult time.


Hi dawnwynne, I keep going over and over things in my mind, this morning I am trying to remember her when she was full of life and up to mischief, its making me feel a bit better. Thanks for your message. 
Pepandspice.


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

so sorry to hear of your loss, dogs really are a part of the family and such a shame that they cannot live longer there is not a day goes by that my 2 dogs don't make me laugh/smile.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Bracken606 said:


> So sad for your loss, they take up such a lot of room in our hearts dont they.
> 
> A few years ago we tragically lost our Laborador Thai. Despite making sure he came from a really good bloodline (Drakeshead) and that he had wonderful hip and eye scores, he died at the far to young age of 6 to a terrible thing called Cannine Lupus that creates antibodies that attack the body's own tissues and organs


Hi Bracken, sorry to hear about Thai, it must have been horrible for you to lose him so young. thanks for your message. 
Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Pepper*



Rapide561 said:


> Really am saddened to read about Pepper, but you must take comfort in the fact she had a long and comfrtable life. In time, another dog will tug at your heart strings I am sure.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell, yes, I am sure your right. thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry just caught your post today. So sad to lose your wee dog, be thinking of you. Your avatar picture of your dog is just lovely and you have given her a good long and happy life with I am sure loads of great memories.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I know how you are feeling,we have been through it a couple of times.We lost Sam the miniature schnauzer at the premature age of 8 and it was devastating.
> 
> 2 weeks later we had a new pup which helped to ease the pain and was the best thing we did,you can never replace your faithful friend but a new pup certainly takes your mind off the sad loss.
> 
> Have you thought of getting a new friend ?I know it's a bit early to think about it but from the way you talk about your pets it sounds like you have a good doggy home wasted


Hi Steve, I have thought about the possibility of new friend with mixed emotions, suppose time will tell. Thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> So sorry for your loss. Pepper had a good long life and a loving home. Your happy memories will hopefully see you through this awful time.
> 
> Pepper and Spice are now running free together.


Hi Zulurita, I hope they will, I'm trying. Thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> dave and Margaret


Hi DTPCHEMICALS, thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My deepest sympathy  
Another lucky dog is awaiting your love and companionship.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Briarose said:


> My thoughts are with you, I know just how it feels.
> 
> Take comfort from the fact that Pepper is at peace, sadly you are left with the heartache. XXX


Hi Briarose, I feel like I am going to cry forever! Thanks for your message.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> So sad about Pepper but at least she did it in her own time and you didnt have that dreaded walk to the vets.
> you will cry for weeks it is just like loosing a member of the family as they are with us for a long time and have been so faithful.
> Our thoughts are with you
> Love Mavis, Ray and Louis xx


Hi locovan, we were putting off that last trip to the vets and on Friday we said to ourselves, lets give her the weekend see how she gets on, so I am glad we didnt have to make that trip, we did with our last dog, Spice and it was horrible, Pep decided it was time. Thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

ramblingon said:


> 16 is a marvellous age , well done for doing everything right.
> My thoughts are with you.


Hi ramblingon, thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

stevian said:


> so sorry to hear of your loss, dogs really are a part of the family and such a shame that they cannot live longer there is not a day goes by that my 2 dogs don't make me laugh/smile.


Hi Stevian, thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Sorry just caught your post today. So sad to lose your wee dog, be thinking of you. Your avatar picture of your dog is just lovely and you have given her a good long and happy life with I am sure loads of great memories.


Hi Carolgavin, thanks for your message today. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> My deepest sympathy
> Another lucky dog is awaiting your love and companionship.


Hi Techno100, you may be right! thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

So very sorry that you have lost Pepper. Our darling Prince passed away last August so we know exactly what you are going through.

Brian & Jackie


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

jarcadia said:


> So very sorry that you have lost Pepper. Our darling Prince passed away last August so we know exactly what you are going through.
> 
> Brian & Jackie


Hi Jarcadia, sorry to hear about your loss of prince, thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss, we know how you feel, we lost two German Shepherds a couple of years ago. 
Run free little Pepper and join your friends at Rainbow Bridge 
Rich and Lin


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

lindyloot said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss, we know how you feel, we lost two German Shepherds a couple of years ago.
> Run free little Pepper and join your friends at Rainbow Bridge
> Rich and Lin


Hi Rich and Lin, sorry to hear about your loss, thankyou for your message. Dawn.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

pepandspice said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > So sad about Pepper but at least she did it in her own time and you didnt have that dreaded walk to the vets.
> ...


At leat Pep was at home and you were with her. It is heartbreaking though as we have lost 3 dogs in the past.

Must go as I am welling up now.
Take care.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

So very sorry to hear of your loss, we still think about every dog we have had over the years, and still miss them all. Another dog does not ever replace one that you have lost, but they do ease that loss. We had a Labrador called Duke, and lost him at 17 years old, he was a terror (good natured though) day one to the very end but we adored him. Our two GSD's now are chalk and cheese, Macy the elder is a doll, the younger we call Duke Mk 2 . They keep us going though, out in all weathers 3/4 times a day, god bless em.
When the time is right consider taking the plunge again, and giving a loving home home to another :wink:


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read about Pepper. It is so very sad when they leave us. The ones whose owners are MHF member are/have been truly blessed. All those trips out in their own 'four (6)- wheeled kennel' with lots and lots of lovely walks. I am sure Pepper really enjoyed her time with you.

Coco, the chocolate labrador my late husband bought at the age of 8 weeks in 1997 when I was away for a week, is now nearing the end of his days with us. He is 14 on Saturday. He is crippled with arthritis now in his hips and has a bit of heart failure. I had said 'No more dogs' after our black cocker spaniel Rufus had died a few years before at the age of 13 but I came home to this loveable then little bundle who could just get through the cat flap when he arrived. He is now 8st.

They really tug on our heart stings don't they and we dread the days when they are with us no more but we will have our memories of them, those will never be lost.

Run free at Rainbow Bridge with all your friends Pepper.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

Im so sorry to hear of Peppers passing. Only us pet lovers will ever understand what it's like to loose a beloved pet.

I have tears in my eyes thinking of the loved ones we have lost over the years.

Thinking of you both

Stewart


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

So sad for your loss. We love Pirate to bits and cannot contemplate what it will be like when his time comes. I am sure you gave Pepper and Spice wonderful lives.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Got a wee tear in my eye. Been there, got the T shirt. Still miss my old girl and it's been over a year. Still catch myself looking at doggie treat bargains in Tescos, then I remember.

You gave Pep a loving, comfotable home for many years - and she's immortalised in your MHF Username  

Remember all the fun you had together.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> pepandspice said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Thanks zulurita, sorry you got upset, thanks again for your reply. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> So very sorry to hear of your loss, we still think about every dog we have had over the years, and still miss them all. Another dog does not ever replace one that you have lost, but they do ease that loss. We had a Labrador called Duke, and lost him at 17 years old, he was a terror (good natured though) day one to the very end but we adored him. Our two GSD's now are chalk and cheese, Macy the elder is a doll, the younger we call Duke Mk 2 . They keep us going though, out in all weathers 3/4 times a day, god bless em.
> When the time is right consider taking the plunge again, and giving a loving home home to another :wink:


Hi CliffyP, Duke was a great age at 17. Thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Invicta said:


> So sorry to read about Pepper. It is so very sad when they leave us. The ones whose owners are MHF member are/have been truly blessed. All those trips out in their own 'four (6)- wheeled kennel' with lots and lots of lovely walks. I am sure Pepper really enjoyed her time with you.
> 
> Coco, the chocolate labrador my late husband bought at the age of 8 weeks in 1997 when I was away for a week, is now nearing the end of his days with us. He is 14 on Saturday. He is crippled with arthritis now in his hips and has a bit of heart failure. I had said 'No more dogs' after our black cocker spaniel Rufus had died a few years before at the age of 13 but I came home to this loveable then little bundle who could just get through the cat flap when he arrived. He is now 8st.
> 
> ...


Hi Invicta, sorry to hear about Coco with his arthritis/heart failure, our pep was struggling to walk with stiff joints, it was very difficult for her. I Hope Coco is ok and keeps his strength up. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

stewartwebr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im so sorry to hear of Peppers passing. Only us pet lovers will ever understand what it's like to loose a beloved pet.
> 
> ...


Hi Stewart, thanks for your reply and thoughts. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> So sad for your loss. We love Pirate to bits and cannot contemplate what it will be like when his time comes. I am sure you gave Pepper and Spice wonderful lives.


Hi bazzeruk, ever since Spice died I dreaded the day Pepper would leave us, can't believe she's gone. Thanks for your reply. Dawn


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Got a wee tear in my eye. Been there, got the T shirt. Still miss my old girl and it's been over a year. Still catch myself looking at doggie treat bargains in Tescos, then I remember.
> 
> You gave Pep a loving, comfotable home for many years - and she's immortalised in your MHF Username
> 
> Remember all the fun you had together.


Hi Hezbez, I'm trying to concentrate on all the good times,thanks for your reply. Dawn.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read of your loss. As I type this I have a tear in my eye for all my pet dogs and cats I have had over the years. However, it is now about 10 years since our last loss and the tears are now mixed with a smile at the memory of all of them. My two ten year old cats will soon annoy me out of my sadness  

Run free at the bridge little Pepper.

Sue


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> So sorry to read of your loss. As I type this I have a tear in my eye for all my pet dogs and cats I have had over the years. However, it is now about 10 years since our last loss and the tears are now mixed with a smile at the memory of all of them. My two ten year old cats will soon annoy me out of my sadness
> 
> Run free at the bridge little Pepper.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue, sorry you got upset and thanks for your message. Dawn.


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*loss*

Sorry for your loss,i lost my jack russell suzi 6months ago,i know you may not feel it at the moment but time heals,my thoughts are with you

stu


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

oh crumbs i am crying my eye' s out, whenever i hear of a pet passing over, you can feel just what that person is going through, i am looking at my budders laying on the sofa legs in the air, without a care in the world knowing that he will break my heart one day. You know and they know that you gave them the best life in world and loved them like no other person could is something very special between you and your pet. we are lucky to experience the love between our furry friends. xx :0)


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: loss*



steuys said:


> Sorry for your loss,i lost my jack russell suzi 6months ago,i know you may not feel it at the moment but time heals,my thoughts are with you
> 
> stu


Hi Stu, sorry to hear about suzi and thank you for your thoughts. Dawn.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

chickann said:


> oh crumbs i am crying my eye' s out, whenever i hear of a pet passing over, you can feel just what that person is going through, i am looking at my budders laying on the sofa legs in the air, without a care in the world knowing that he will break my heart one day. You know and they know that you gave them the best life in world and loved them like no other person could is something very special between you and your pet. we are lucky to experience the love between our furry friends. xx :0)


thanks chickann for your message and give budders a hug from me. Dawn.


----------

